# bi-fold doors first or carpet first



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Install bottom pivot point, fit doors with gap on bottom suited for carpet and pad, then remove doors until after carpet installed.

Mark


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Excellent question, and here's one reason why: I have a job to do Thursday re-installing two sets of bi-fold doors. The customer contracted with a local interior decorator company to put tile down in the kitchen, small hallway, and laundry room. The laundry room had the sets of bi-fold doors. The tile installers removed the doors, trimmed the tile around the present bottom plate for the doors and did not re-install the doors. The homeowner asked about this and he was told "Or contract states that we do not re-install any doors needed to be removed to install the tile". The HO contacts the interior company only to find that the tile guys were subbed out and it was in the contract with the interior decorators. Now--the interior decorators will not have to doors properly trimmed, the bottom pivot plate raised, nor do any of this work. I realize you are doing your own, but I would recommend taking some measurements for the bottom pivot plate's locations, having the carpet installed first, then putting the bottom plate back in. It will work either way with proper planning.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

I've been building homes for 25 years and I always set the bottom foot with a 3/8" shim underneath it, which is mounted permanently. The carpet installers cut around it and the doors are re-installed. Having the wooden shim under the foot gives it a solid base and allows the adjustment screw to be set deeper into the threaded insert, rather than hanging way down, which is more likely to cause damage if the door is treated roughly.


----------

